# Machadinho extrapolou o peso! 1000 k!



## Vanda

Enquanto eu dormia, o Bruxinho passou, zarpando e quieto, como todo bom mineiro, os 1000! Valeu, Machadinho! Você é uma grande aquisição recente do nosso fórum! Sempre muito equilibrado e nada em cima do muro! Que venham logo mais 1000!
Obrigada em nome de todos!


----------



## anaczz

É, os mineiros são assim mesmo, né? 
Chegou outro dia e, de repente, já lá vai uma tonelada!
A Vanda tem razão: uma grande aquisição!
Que venham mais 1000!


----------



## Audie

Ma che! Ma che! Mach 1000! Mach 1000+!

Parece que foi ontem qu'eu vi esse _minino piquinininho _por aqui. Cresceu à velocidade da luz (não do som, porque ele brilha!).
E tá sempre afiado! Cuidado com ele!

Valeu, Mach!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Oi, Machadinho, você é que merece o título de imperador. Parabéns por ter chegado aos 1.000!


----------



## englishmania

_Ai ai ai meu machadinho, ai ai ai meu machadinho 
Quem imaginava que ias no "milzinho"_


----------



## Macunaíma

Para emular a marchinha de carnaval da Englishmania, pensei em compor um haikai solene e profundo para a ocasião, mas me vi abandonado pelas Tágides. É só eu ver o cursor piscando que o bloqueio criativo é certeiro, até para fazer lista de compras.

Apenas para não deixar passar em brancas nuvens, meus parabéns pela quantidade e qualidade dos seus posts, alguns dos quais vão entrar para os anais (!) do WR! Nunca antes na história deste fórum tivemos um mineiro tão _forumholic_.


----------



## marta12

Pela simpatia, rigor e sabedoria, obrigado Machadinho e que venham mais 10.000!!!!


----------



## machadinho

Muito obrigado, gente! Vocês são uns amores! Exceto o Macu, evidentemente. Valeu, cara!
Mas quem tem de agradecer mesmo sou eu. Vocês me ajudam muito. Não passa um dia sem que não aprenda alguma coisa nova aqui.
E, cá entre nós, o nosso fórum é o mais legal.
E que venham mais 1000!


----------



## uchi.m

Parabéns pelos mil posts!

Uchi.m


----------



## Nanon

Parabéns pelo Mach1000 e que venha logo o Mach2000! Graças a pessoas como você...


machadinho said:


> ... o nosso fórum é o mais legal.


___________________________________________________________________



Macunaíma said:


> Nunca antes na história deste fórum tivemos um mineiro tão _forumholic_.


Só tivemos uma mineira: a Vanda .


----------



## Joca

Não sei mais o que dizer... já rasgaram tanta seda, hehehehehehehe

Mas receba aqui o abraço desse admirador (não me pergunte por quê... é complexo, rsrsrsrsr) pela conquista desse novo pódio! 

E por favor continue subindo....


----------



## olivinha

machadinho, nada, Machadaço!
Parabéns.


----------



## swift

*Parabéns pelo seu postiversário, Machadinho!*


----------



## Istriano

Parabéns  Continue postando Machadinho


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, gente! Muito obrigado mesmo! A verdade é que me divirto muito aqui. E é bom se divertir trabalhando.


----------



## Alentugano

Parabéns Machadão ! Abraço


----------



## machadinho

Valeu, Alentugano!


----------



## Outsider

Junto os meus parabéns aos dos outros. Que bom ter a sua presença simpática no fórum, Machadinho.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Outsider! Mas o que são meras 1000 mensagens perto das suas 26.536! Parabéns para você, isto sim!


----------

